# William McCREADIE OBE



## p107109 (Aug 19, 2010)

William McCREADIE OBE
Master’s Certificate No. 040057, Awarded Glasgow, 1910.
Officer of the Order of the British Empire (OBE) gazetted 8 Jun 1944.

William’s vessel (as yet unidentified) was in convoy from America when attacked in the Atlantic by U-boats. His vessel was shelled (not torpedoed) and took a heavy list. His official destination was Hull, but, as he judged the vessel wouldn’t make it, set course for Glasgow. He remained on the bridge day and night until the ship made port. In 1944, he attended an investiture at Buckingham Palace to receive his OBE from King George VI.

Can any lister help me to locate the original citation?

p107109
32.071S 115.801E


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,
I see that you posted on Mercantile Marine in 2006. Maybe you should check back when you make a post on a Web forum - you never know what you may find. http://www.mercantilemarine.org/showthread.php?t=442&highlight=mccreadie

Regards


----------



## p107109 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mea Culpa Hugh and apologies
In my defence however, I have been fighting "c" and epilepsy(Sad) and was obliged to concentrate more on recovery than memory.

p107109


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Check this webpage

http://www.ww2awards.com/person/39001


----------



## p107109 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Gdynia
I was the source for that entry.

p107109


----------

